# Graycliff Turbo Cigar Review - High hopes, bad results



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Kept it properly humidifed for 1-2 weeks after receiving order. The wrapper split and the filler bulged out of the cigar for a length of 2 inches...

Read the full review here: Graycliff Turbo Cigar Review - High hopes, bad results


----------

